# Victorian Pocket Watch Chains



## Ted (Oct 29, 2009)

Help, please. I finally bought a man's suit with vest and pockets in it. I would like to wear my pocket watch in the vest pocket. I have several questions. If you are wearing a vest with 5 button holes and your watch chain has a T-bar, does the bar enter the center vest button hole so the T-bar shows or is hidden? Second question.....I recently purchased a different Victorian chain that has a clip on the top, then a fancy 5 inch metal piece is attached to it with a letter stamp in the end. A thin 5 inch chain then comes off the clip with a pocket watch spring clip at the end of the thin chain. How and where do you attach it the vest and where do you wear it? Finally, I bought a triple Victorian chain with a slider. Is the slider supposed to be centered between the vest pocket hole and the vest pocket, or worn all the way to the end, near where the chain enters the pocket? Thank you. Replies would be helpful, and maybe eventually pictures showing the "correct " way to wear these things would be good, too.


----------



## bridgeman (Dec 9, 2008)

Have you had a look a bit further down this section"How do you wear your chains and fobs" some examples there.


----------



## Julian Latham (Jul 25, 2005)

Roger the Dodger has made several very informative posts covering both chains and waistcoates (vests). He has a vertical button hole placed midway, with loops on the inner side, which keep the T-Bar out of sight.

A little time perusing his posts will be time well spent.

Julian (L).


----------

